
Vue.js 2.0 released - EvanYou
https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8#.5175nu8r1
======
skolos
Vue.js 1 was awesome. New version is even better. Best framework for small to
medium size projects.

~~~
chrisvfritz
I think it's best for _any_ sized project honestly. It's used quite
extensively in enterprise, including at many (if not most) of China's largest
companies: [https://github.com/vuejs/awesome-vue#enterprise-
usage](https://github.com/vuejs/awesome-vue#enterprise-usage)

------
0x142857
I wonder if there will be some official package to support hot reloading for
jsx components, currently too many boilerplates needed for that.

------
jinjiang
Really great!

